# Alpha Legion warband



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Not the traditional colours. This is intended to display the heraldry of a more independant chaos lord.










The warband so far,










Squad one










The cultists squad one










Lord










hopefully more to come.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I kinda like that actually.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, same here. The quartered look is pretty cool.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I really like that army. Its good to see chaos looking a bit different from normal and you've done a particularly good job of it


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Very striking!

I love the orange blades and the lord.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I love teh quartered look. It's like a chaos version of the Howling Griffons.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

you know i've never seen the "official" blue/green scheme come out really that well. But the quartered look is amazing and i love it. Makes me want to start mine up again


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Cool colour scheme. I like how even though they're quite different, they still look like Alpha Legion. Food for thought on anyone thinking of painting them.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I know the predator is awful and will need re-doing.

Does a drop of soap liquid work or is their a better way. I would love to leave it the normal colours but without the ink wash they are entirely different.

Thanks for the +ve comments.


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

wih that scheme actually looks pretty damn cool! i've yet to try something like that, and now im itching to do so


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

i dont think the predator is awful, though I cant see much of it up close. But like you said, maybe a thinner ink wash would do the trick as it does appear to be slightly streaky. A drop of soap or the everpopular Future Floor Polish will help you guide the inks a lot better. Again, its a very striking way to do Alpha Legion and I would keep it going to the way it is.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Alpha Legion re-painted there armour to ambush some Ultramarines so any colour you like is cool.

I painted mine pretty traditionally so its really nice to see them done another way, it works really well!

And for some strange reason I now have a craving for a banana. :wink:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i've seen an alpha legion where the guy had painted each unit as a different chapter


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm trying to post pictures rather than links please bear with me.



















woo hoo, I've been reborn a computer genius.

The heads on the raptors have yet to be finished and I should have seven bikers within week or so.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet colour scheme never seen it before


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

That sorcerer is sah-weet!


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Nifty


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

DAmn nice colors i like what you've done with the look


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am diggin that blue tone Cabbage. Overall, very nice looking.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Iridescent.


----------



## Voark (Mar 20, 2007)

A very unusual colorscheme for Chaos, but i like it a lot, something to throw those false god worshippers offguard :wink:


----------



## Rahb (Mar 19, 2007)

Very cool scheme. The Soceror is my fav, but I also like how the Lord and guys with the winged backpacks turned out.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As most people have already said, very nice, I do like your lord and the orange provides nice contrast.

Keep it up


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Got the bikes done and have now started a thread in 'works in progress' to follow the warband through its creation.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Many thanks to weetoysoldiers for his tips on photography.

I have used only ambient light.
Then used the macro on the camera (little picture of a flower).
I wont buy a tripod but I set the exposure to 1 second and set a two second delay on the camera then just placed it on a box pointing at the unit. This got rid of handshake.
The green stuff is an old piece of pool table baize.
Not perfect on focus yet but getting there.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Havoc squad one, heavy weapons troops done :lol:


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Very nice work Cabbage, very striking colours unusual and obviously not the 'norm' but they come together really well.
Good Job! 8)


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

The colours were a bit of an experiment to start with. Currently they are alpha legion but my intention is to update them into tzeentch when the new codices come out.


----------

